# Identification help?



## Lester1455 (Mar 29, 2020)

I think I have a Bolens 1455 but pictures I've found on sale boards don't match up? They usually have 1455 on the side of the hood and no hood scoop. I have a hood scoop and a overhead tecumseh engine and the only markings are FMC Bolens on the front of the hood. Three speed and two speed differential with locking rear end adjustment but the tag says model 1455? Not sure?


----------

